# McLane Reel mower on Craigslist - good buy?



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

First reel mower that I will buy. Not that familiar and don't want to end up with a lemon. Would this be a good buy? What could I bet on that I would have to spend to get it to cut well or that I have to take into consideration?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I believe that is the larger 26inch reel unit. $375 isn't a great price, but I don't think you're getting ripped off either.

Other than the obvious issues with a small gas engine, some members have reported yearly belt replacements ($10-15). Getting a roller to replace the front wheels is highly recommended. You can make one yourself for >$50, or buy a premade reelroller for $150-200.

Sharpening the reels: You can backlap the mower yourself with $20 in lapping compound (1lb bucket will last a couple years)and a few standard tools. Or contact a local dealer and expect to pay between $50-150 each time for a reel sharpening service depending on what they offer.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think 375 for a McLane is a little expensive, especially without a front roller installed. It looks like the standard used McLane but 200 bucks would be more in line, atleast in my area.

It doesnt say it in the add but I believe it is the 25" version(double casters in the front). I see in your sig that you have 21k :shock: so 25" and larger is ideal.

I think DFW has a descent market for reel mowers so I would wait for something better IMO. Better being... front roller already installed or cheaper price. TruCut or CalTrimmers are also nice machines to keep an eye out for.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> I think 375 for a McLane is a little expensive, especially without a front roller installed. It looks like the standard used McLane but 200 bucks would be more in line, atleast in my area.
> 
> It doesnt say it in the add but I believe it is the 25" version(double casters in the front). I see in your sig that you have 21k :shock: so 25" and larger is ideal.
> 
> I think DFW has a descent market for reel mowers so I would wait for something better IMO. Better being... front roller already installed or cheaper price. TruCut or CalTrimmers are also nice machines to keep an eye out for.


Thank you so much for this info. Yeah, I keep redoing that property mapping thinking that I will get a different result but, it's the truth. I have a big lot with no trees just pure Bermuda.


----------



## MsTin (Sep 5, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I believe that is the larger 26inch reel unit. $375 isn't a great price, but I don't think you're getting ripped off either.
> 
> Other than the obvious issues with a small gas engine, some members have reported yearly belt replacements ($10-15). Getting a roller to replace the front wheels is highly recommended. You can make one yourself for >$50, or buy a premade reelroller for $150-200.
> 
> Sharpening the reels: You can backlap the mower yourself with $20 in lapping compound (1lb bucket will last a couple years)and a few standard tools. Or contact a local dealer and expect to pay between $50-150 each time for a reel sharpening service depending on what they offer.


This is good to know. I would like a riding one but the ones that I can buy are way too big.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Sorry to threadjack, but I figured this is probably better than creating a new thread.

Thoughts on this one? Unclear on the actual size based on the post... seems odd.

https://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/d/mclane-front-throw-reel-mower/6370036437.html

Pricing in my area seems so much higher than elsewhere based on what I see on the forum so far. Maybe because not many people in my area (Ohio) are reel cutting with our cool season lawns?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It looks to be in good condition, but it has the cheaper B&S engine, no front roller, and I think you can buy these new for about $100-150 more. You could always make a lower offer to get negotiations started and see if you can get it into a range that is a little more reasonable.

edit-- I'm about 99.99% sure that is a 20".


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Spammage said:


> It looks to be in good condition, but it has the cheaper B&S engine, no front roller, and I think you can buy these new for about $100-150 more. You could always make a lower offer to get negotiations started and see if you can get it into a range that is a little more reasonable.
> 
> edit-- I'm about 99.99% sure that is a 20".


Agreed with all of the above! I wouldn't jump on it because I would assume a better deal is to be had for you at some point. Either this person not being able to sell it over the winter so the price would drop more. Or another deal coming up. Its hard to be patient, I know that for sure, but I wouldn't hop on unless your looking for a slight discount on a almost new mower(without a roller).


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'll wait.

I'd love the wider reel (correct terminology? I assume "bigger deck" does not apply?), as well. I don't need it (only 7.5k sq ft), but I like the thicker stripes


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> Thanks guys, I'll wait.
> 
> I'd love the wider reel (correct terminology? I assume "bigger deck" does not apply?), as well. I don't need it (only 7.5k sq ft), but I like the thicker stripes


I've got a 27" TruCut and only have about 4k so cant blame you for wanting a wider reel. You can always do double-wides with a 20"


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, I'll wait.
> ...


But... double wides with a 27" would be even better!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

aug0211 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > aug0211 said:
> ...


Yes, yes they would!


----------

